
Finnish software company Relex raises $200M from TCV to fight food waste - brunnsbe
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/06/relex-raises-200-million-from-tcv-to-help-retailers-predict-demand-and-automatically-replenish-stock/
======
brunnsbe
Relex' own press release: [https://www.relexsolutions.com/tcv-
makes-200-million-investm...](https://www.relexsolutions.com/tcv-
makes-200-million-investment-in-relex-solutions/)

